# Pimp My Dreadknight...Ork Edition



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted, and if someone beat me to the punch, I apologize, but I haven't seen it anywhere yet.

Anyways, here ya go:










:drinks:

*BTW - I didn't build or paint this, I just found it on google images, when searching for SM Terminator Chaplain conversions of all things


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome :victory:. Completley unnacceptable in the fluff, but nice idea.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it! Definitely orky!


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks mean as!!! Awsome job k:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Awesome :victory:. Completley unnacceptable in the fluff, but nice idea.


What the hell do you mean? It's an Ork, any Mek could have got his hands on one and modded it. Or better yet, built something that looks like it, maybe he was eating breakfast and power rangers was on, and he was inspired.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

That actually looks a better fit in and Ork army than the real thing does in a GK one


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

add a few extra arms for the fixin klaws and it would be an awesome meka dread


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh dear god, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???




(To the creator)


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Weapon said:


> Oh dear god, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Created a gallon sized container of awesomesauce.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I think too many of the original parts are visible which makes it look less orky than it should. More battle damage fixed by patches of orky plasticard would make it look much better IMO.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> Created a gallon sized container of awesomesauce.


I was going to say make art out of atrocity, but this works too.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

this is a photoshop, fairly good one, but its noticable.

its the shoulder plates that give it away. the dk is stock image from gw only tinted red while everything else has been added from other ork pictures. thats why theres such a contrast between the gk parts and the ork parts.

dont get me wrong, this would look awesome if actualy done, but it hasnt yet.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought the Ork looked funny the way he was standing in there..good catch Ad!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I thought the Ork looked funny the way he was standing in there..good catch Ad!


thankyou 

you are right about the ork, the ork's lowerhalf is wrong, since orks tend to stick their ass out and this ork has much more of a human posture


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> this is a photoshop, fairly good one, but its noticable.


The main thing that gives it away is the bad colour change.

He really should have changed the contrast of the duplicate layer so it was darker before colour-blending it with the red layer.

It looks far too "bright", and the red is far too transparent in the brighter areas.

Besides that, its a pretty good chop, and would make a VERY nice addition to an Ork Apoc list.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> The main thing that gives it away is the bad colour change.
> 
> He really should have changed the contrast of the duplicate layer so it was darker before colour-blending it with the red layer.
> 
> ...


what hes done to it makes it look like a nmm effect


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> what hes done to it makes it look like a nmm effect


Yeah, but the lighter parts make the red transparent with colour blending.
If you made the contrast darker you would still get a nmm effect, but the red would be less transparent in the brighter areas, and would look more like red rather than white.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Who cares about the technical prowess in photoshop? It's a conceptualized idea he's trying to convey, not a modern art piece. 

You took a bucket of elephant shit and turned it into several gallons of ice cream. Now you have to follow up and make it reality!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

the-ad-man said:


> this is a photoshop, fairly good one, but its noticable,
> 
> dont get me wrong, this would look awesome if actualy done, but it hasnt yet.





C'Tan Chimera said:


> Who cares about the technical prowess in photoshop? It's a conceptualized idea he's trying to convey, not a modern art piece.
> 
> You took a bucket of elephant shit and turned it into several gallons of ice cream. Now you have to follow up and make it reality!


 Give it a week or two and I reckon there will be a couple in the Plogs/ Modelling & Painting sections.

Maybe even a nice Goff one :wink:


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> thankyou
> 
> you are right about the ork, the ork's lowerhalf is wrong, since orks tend to stick their ass out and this ork has much more of a human posture


So that's what I noticed, but it failed to get to my brain. Well done :grin:


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

LOLz if you were playing me i would let you run a dreadknight in your ork army with that model


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Give it a week or two and I reckon there will be a couple in the Plogs/ Modelling & Painting sections.
> 
> Maybe even a nice Goff one :wink:


You bet mate. I'm going to be grabbing one the day it comes out, stick some sentinel bits on it and call it a Deff Dredd.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Good call on figuring out it was photoshopped - the red looked wierd to me, but I would have never figured that out


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh wow some people didn't realise this was a 'shop? I suppose time to add the obligitary,Fake, I can tell from the the pixels its fake, ive seen many shops in my time


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I might be a shop but it gave me the idea to build on of these now for my dread mob......Hehehehe.......Orks are Physic race so it works fluffy too


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a good idea. When I first saw I thought 'How have they built this so damn quick?', so yes almost certianly a shopchop. 

Looking forward to seeing some of these in the coming months.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

indeed, im very exited to see what you greenskins do with this new kit. regardless if its a shop or not, its a good idea.

someone was going to point it out that its a shop eventually, why not be me?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THere are going to be many mega dreads that come out of this model I bet. I know when things settle down I plan on making on out this kit. I also plan on making a battlewagon out of this kit as well. 
Maybe we should have a conversion contest to see who creates the most unusual item from this kit. 
Visions of an ork fighter bomba painted up like super man dancing through my head right now. No wait a transformer... or wait damn to many ideas going through my tired, drunk brain right now.


----------



## 13713 (Jan 26, 2011)

There just needs to be default rules in the Orc codex that allows the orcs to play any model in the game as long as it is "Orc" modified. Every single model for some reason looks awesome once it is covered in red, given a proper checker pattern design and equiped with extra love that only an orc force could come up with such as flamers, rockets and suicidal boyz to charge into battle all in the name of wagggghhhhh!


----------

